# LED lighting for workshop



## shed9 (4 May 2021)

I'm in the middle of a new workshop build, this is relatively small building of 8'x16' with a stud framework (now up) and will be insulated and clad in corrugated sheet metal. I already have a much larger building and will be building another large building after this current one. The reason for listing the number of buildings is that I'm going to fit LED lighting into this current build and was going to get the costs down by buying bulk T8 tubes for the two new builds and possibly the existing one as well. Not a major saving but economies of scale and all that. I'm looking at 30+ 4ft and 16+ 8ft tubes so a fair amount and if I can identify a standard throughout that makes economic and consistent usability sense.

My question is this.... 

Can anyone recommend which tube temperatures are a good choice for a workshop? The typical options in T8 LED tubes are 3000k (Warm), 4000k (Cool) and 6500k (Daylight). What are people using and would they use them again or switch. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## peterw3035 (4 May 2021)

shed9 said:


> I'm in the middle of a new workshop build, this is relatively small building of 8'x16' with a stud framework (now up) and will be insulated and clad in corrugated sheet metal. I already have a much larger building and will be building another large building after this current one. The reason for listing the number of buildings is that I'm going to fit LED lighting into this current build and was going to get the costs down by buying bulk T8 tubes for the two new builds and possibly the existing one as well. Not a major saving but economies of scale and all that. I'm looking at 30+ 4ft and 16+ 8ft tubes so a fair amount and if I can identify a standard throughout that makes economic and consistent usability sense.
> 
> My question is this....
> 
> Can anyone recommend which tube temperatures are a good choice for a workshop? The typical options in T8 LED tubes are 3000k (Warm), 4000k (Cool) and 6500k (Daylight). What are people using and would they use them again or switch. Any advice appreciated.


Good question shed9, I'll be interested to hear the responses for my own build. Thks


----------



## Gordon Tarling (4 May 2021)

Daylight every time! My two workshop buildings both have full LED strip lighting and I'd never consider using any colour temperature other than daylight (6500K)


----------



## LambCrafter (4 May 2021)

shed9 said:


> I'm in the middle of a new workshop build, this is relatively small building of 8'x16' with a stud framework (now up) and will be insulated and clad in corrugated sheet metal. I already have a much larger building and will be building another large building after this current one. The reason for listing the number of buildings is that I'm going to fit LED lighting into this current build and was going to get the costs down by buying bulk T8 tubes for the two new builds and possibly the existing one as well. Not a major saving but economies of scale and all that. I'm looking at 30+ 4ft and 16+ 8ft tubes so a fair amount and if I can identify a standard throughout that makes economic and consistent usability sense.
> 
> My question is this....
> 
> Can anyone recommend which tube temperatures are a good choice for a workshop? The typical options in T8 LED tubes are 3000k (Warm), 4000k (Cool) and 6500k (Daylight). What are people using and would they use them again or switch. Any advice appreciated.


I’ve just fitted 4 of these tubes into existing fittings in my single garage: 5ft 24w LED Fluorescent Tube - Daylight

I’m pleased with the 6500K light. The tubes come with a starter to replace the ‘standard’ one (which I tested and they worked) but I rewired the fitting to power the tube directly and added a switch to each batten unit so they can be individually switch on and off. Didn’t see the point of having to have all the tubes on all the time if all I’m doing is at one end the garage.


----------



## shed9 (4 May 2021)

LambCrafter said:


> I’ve just fitted 4 of these tubes into existing fittings in my single garage: 5ft 24w LED Fluorescent Tube - Daylight
> 
> I’m pleased with the 6500K light. The tubes come with a starter to replace the ‘standard’ one (which I tested and they worked) but I rewired the fitting to power the tube directly and added a switch to each batten unit so they can be individually switch on and off. Didn’t see the point of having to have all the tubes on all the time if all I’m doing is at one end the garage.


Thanks for that info. I've read in a few places that 5000k is optimal for woodworking but not actual found anyone who has reported that this works in practice. I'm erring towards the 6500k like yourself but a little concerned about this being at the far end of the blue spectrum. Can I ask if you have natural light coming into your garage, i.e. do you depend totally on the LED tubes for lighting?


----------



## Droogs (4 May 2021)

I have 4K for general lighting in the ceiling and have a couple of 6 1/2K where i do marquetry at the bench or the scroll saw and also in the spray booth for decent colour matching finishes. i have no natural light as I am in a building inside a building


----------



## Ollie78 (4 May 2021)

Just bought a bunch of the led battens. Ip 65 no separate tube. They are 6400k and perfect for actually seeing what you are doing.
They are v tac waterproof ones, seem good so far.


Ollie


----------



## eribaMotters (4 May 2021)

You want more than just an LED tube as it can get broken. I've installed 6 of these in my 10 x 5 m workshop/garage. They are excellent. Osram LEDVANCE Damp Proof IP65, 5ft / L1500, 55W, 6500K, 6400lm (novelenergylighting.com) 

Colin


----------



## shed9 (4 May 2021)

eribaMotters said:


> You want more than just an LED tube as it can get broken. I've installed 6 of these in my 10 x 5 m workshop/garage. They are excellent. Osram LEDVANCE Damp Proof IP65, 5ft / L1500, 55W, 6500K, 6400lm (novelenergylighting.com)
> 
> Colin


I have the housings / fittings already. Not sure what you mean by more than just an LED tube? How else would you install T8 tubes for lighting?

Don't get me wrong, I appreciate the input but I'm confused as to the suggestion of tubes only???


----------



## shed9 (4 May 2021)

Ollie78 said:


> Just bought a bunch of the led battens. Ip 65 no separate tube. They are 6400k and perfect for actually seeing what you are doing.
> They are v tac waterproof ones, seem good so far.
> 
> 
> Ollie


Another vote for the 6500k range then, thanks for that.


----------



## shed9 (4 May 2021)

Droogs said:


> I have 4K for general lighting in the ceiling and have a couple of 6 1/2K where i do marquetry at the bench or the scroll saw and also in the spray booth for decent colour matching finishes. i have no natural light as I am in a building inside a building


I would have thought the blue element of 6500k would affect colour rendition, which is one of my concerns. I appreciate the Colour Rendering Index impacts that as well but I'm surprised to hear 6500k is better than lower down the scale. Good to know.


----------



## Droogs (4 May 2021)

It may just be my preferance due to having a red/green perception issue. But do feel it gives me a better feel for how things are going. But no one has ever complained of a colour mismatch on finished pieces. just try to get as high a CRI Index number on the bulbs as poss.


----------



## Inspector (4 May 2021)

I bought 6,000K baton LED fixtures for my shop when it was built in late 2016. I think the light is great and I have a fair number of windows on three sides except from south so have good natural light during the day. The light seems the same from both to me. The only time I notice any blueish is from the reflection on the snow at night compared to the reflected light from the other house lights. 

Pete


----------



## Redbeard (4 May 2021)

Another vote for the 6500K here, I've been replacing the tubes as and when they go and am almost fully LED now. Also put in a concentrated light fitting with 3 2ft tubes above the main work area all 6500k.

Not had any issues with blue light, though I do have the colour changing Phillips Hue in the living room and the 'daylight' setting on that is too blue for me.


----------



## Sideways (4 May 2021)

It's very subjective.
I would hate to work in 6500K - far too cold and blue for me.
Even 5000K is pushing it
2700K and 3000K are my choices in the house
4000K is as cold as we go for working spaces like our Kitchen and my workshop

Think about where your end product is going to live when you finish it. If an item was going in my house and you made it to look good under 6500K lights, it could look far too yellow-orange one in place.

The colder the colour of your lights, the more lumens the manufacturer can claim (because they all start off as blue - ultraviolet LEDs and then yellow phosphor is coated on top to make them visible and "warm" the colour up, but harsh bright bluer toned light doesn't mean that you can see well - think of those blue white headlights that were a fad 20 years ago.

High CRI is great advice whatever you choose.


----------



## LambCrafter (4 May 2021)

shed9 said:


> Thanks for that info. I've read in a few places that 5000k is optimal for woodworking but not actual found anyone who has reported that this works in practice. I'm erring towards the 6500k like yourself but a little concerned about this being at the far end of the blue spectrum. Can I ask if you have natural light coming into your garage, i.e. do you depend totally on the LED tubes for lighting?


I do have direct light if I open the garage doors (and possibly annoy the neighbours!). Usually I have one door open. Just this afternoon we had a bit of a hailstorm so closed both doors. The working environment under the lights/tubes was fine for me (using a mitre saw and doing some assembly). Hope that helps.


----------



## eribaMotters (4 May 2021)

shed9 said:


> I have the housings / fittings already. Not sure what you mean by more than just an LED tube? How else would you install T8 tubes for lighting?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I appreciate the input but I'm confused as to the suggestion of tubes only???


Sorry Shed9 I didn't explain that .
I would buy new fittings that have the impact proof diffuser on them. I've hit many a tube in the past and it is not nice when they break with you standing underneath.

Colin


----------



## EddyCurrent (4 May 2021)

The lamps I currently use are fluorescent, they have been in for over 10 years meaning LEDs were not an option at the time.

Specification of each tube;
GE Polylux XL F58W/860
58Watt
1500mm length
20,000 hours life
6000 temperature (Daylight)
5220 lumens

The OSRAM fitting linked to previously might be a good upgrade, they are still 55W but the lumens are 6400
Lamps on their own to fit my existing fittings are about 2000 lumens which is too low.


----------



## Roland (4 May 2021)

6500k for me too. It’s the closest to real daylight


----------



## Peri (4 May 2021)

My windowless shed is at 4500k


----------



## shed9 (4 May 2021)

eribaMotters said:


> Sorry Shed9 I didn't explain that .
> I would buy new fittings that have the impact proof diffuser on them. I've hit many a tube in the past and it is not nice when they break with you standing underneath.
> 
> Colin


That makes sense and I should have realised what you meant at the time (now thinking about it).


----------



## shed9 (4 May 2021)

Sideways said:


> It's very subjective.
> I would hate to work in 6500K - far too cold and blue for me.
> Even 5000K is pushing it
> 2700K and 3000K are my choices in the house
> ...


I can kind of see where you are coming from but the general consensus seems to be 6500k which is where I'll probably end up with based on the feedback so far. I don't tend to work late and do and will have a fair amount of natural light coming is as well so shouldn't be an issue too much.


----------



## shed9 (4 May 2021)

Thanks for all the responses, it is all appreciated. 

I will push the button on some 6500k tubes and see how it goes. I'll feedback myself when in situ.

Cheers.


----------



## Ozi (4 May 2021)

Jumping on the 6500 K band wagon. I have 5000K in my utility room 6500K in the workshop, for the workshop 3 battens down the middle plus one each side on separate switches to get rid of shadows if necessary. I hardly ever use the side lights and never at the same time but still think they were worth the extra wiring when I do need them.


----------



## LJM (4 May 2021)

shed9 said:


> I would have thought the blue element of 6500k would affect colour rendition, which is one of my concerns. I appreciate the Colour Rendering Index impacts that as well but I'm surprised to hear 6500k is better than lower down the scale. Good to know.



people such as artists who are all about colour rendition, go for cool lighting; traditionally that would have been natural north light. These days a diffuse cool light, and lots of it.


----------



## Dlyxover (5 May 2021)

I went with this type 

48W LED Panel Light Recessed Celing (Cool White 6500 K) 600 x 600 x 10mm | eBay


----------



## GuitardoctorW7 (5 May 2021)

eribaMotters said:


> You want more than just an LED tube as it can get broken. I've installed 6 of these in my 10 x 5 m workshop/garage. They are excellent. Osram LEDVANCE Damp Proof IP65, 5ft / L1500, 55W, 6500K, 6400lm (novelenergylighting.com)
> 
> Colin


Believe it or not LIDL had very similar a few weeks back £14 each all in! I put 4 in my workshop.


----------



## --Tom-- (5 May 2021)

I went with led panels in 6500, gives a good light that’s pleasant to work in.

I tried to avoid shadows as much as possible so i fitted more than I needed but it’s worked well


----------



## OldWood (5 May 2021)

The problem in my opinion of batten lights in a workshop is that like the fluorescents they replace they cast shadows, and if the ceiling is on the low side they are of significant glare. The other factor too is that I wonder if the tubed LED has as much light output against the batten equivalent in that the tube can only have one row of LEDs in it whereas the batten type typically have two. And a further thought is that LED's being current driven, do have to dissipated some heat - how is that done in a tube?

I appreciate that the OP has already committed himself as far as fittings are concerned, but the panel type lights, all be it a tad more expensive, are so much better for lighting over a workbench. So I am very much with Dlxover on this. 
Rob


----------



## Gordon Tarling (5 May 2021)

All the LED tubes that I've seen are made of plastic, not glass.


----------



## Stevekane (5 May 2021)

Im not a fan of daylight tubes, we were given a load of inset units with daylight tubes which I fitted in a hairdressers, within days complaints about colour rendering and the customers all looked dead! I spoke with Osrams tech bod who laughed when I told him and said that daylight tubes will wash out the colour, great for jewlery display caninets where you want cold and sparkly but no good for day to day use, his recomendation was warm light. We have a card shop near us and they must have also picked up a load of cheap daylight tubes, and its like walking into a fridge,,,cold and blue,,Im not sure if daylight tubes are really the same as “daylight” but I might be wrong?
Steve.
Ps I have had the Llidls led sealed units for a couple of years and very pleased with them.


----------



## TomGW (5 May 2021)

I’ve used daylight led battens in my garage/workshop with a mix of 4’ and 5’. These are arranged alternately 4,5,4,5 etc in a rectangle spaced 4’ off the wall in a 17’x26’ garage. Ceiling height is 10’6” and the walls and ceiling are painted white. I wired all the 4’ on one circuit and all the 5’ on another. This gives me three stages of light, all 4’s, all 5’s or the whole lot. To be honest the 4’s are perfectly adequate for most things but the full array is amazing. No shadows at all, probably helped by the white walls and ceiling. I did work out the angle of illumination to determine that 4’ off the wall with a 10’6” ceiling would optimise the light. I bought the battens on eBay from a German seller. Similar available for 6x 4’ £49.95


----------



## Crazy Dave (6 May 2021)

The amount of light and the colour of light can severely affect your sleep patterns so it's important to consider this when working in an environment without natural light. Whether 65k LED tubes with an amount of blue light provide an adequate light source to tell your brain that it's daytime remains to be seen (no pun intended).
I have just started installing 65k LED lights in my workshop build for this reason as I have sleep problems, I will let you know if it helps but it may be some time until it's completed.

I hope this helps shine some light on your purchase decision (pun intended).


----------



## Chippymint (6 May 2021)

I fitted out my new workshop 12mx8m with Daylight White fluorescents and 600mmx600mm modular panels (50 & 60 watt). The panels are situated over the bench areas offering superb light where you need it. 

These are around 4700 to 5000 Lm's. Personally having tried a range of lights during the installation this set up was perfect for a woodworking environment.


----------



## Sachakins (6 May 2021)

Surprised how many people refer to the 6500 lumens as daylight tubes. They are not daylight they are far whiter/bluer.
Daylight tubes are around the 4000 to 5000 mark.


----------



## shed9 (6 May 2021)

Sachakins said:


> Surprised how many people refer to the 6500 lumens as daylight tubes. They are not daylight they are far whiter/bluer.
> Daylight tubes are around the 4000 to 5000 mark.


Most UK resellers of tubes designate 5000K to 6500K as Daylight hence why most people on here use that term. We are just using the industry standards. 



Sachakins said:


> 6500 *lumens*


People are referring to the Kelvin value of the tubes, i.e. 6500K, not lumens. Kelvin is the temperature of the light output whereas lumens is the intensity. Separate things. I suspect this is maybe a typo on your part so no offence meant in correcting this either way but it is relevant which is why I raise it.


----------



## Droogs (6 May 2021)

As i mentioned earlier, i think it has a lot to do with your personal colour perception and possibly how far north you live and the natural tone of light in your area. On that note whenever we go to Tuscanny and Lombardy, I am immediately struck by how yellow Italy is, SWMBO doesn't see it tho' when I mention it


----------



## shed9 (6 May 2021)

Too update, I've ordered a batch of LED glass tubed 6500K with a CRI of 80-89 (18W / 1800 lumens). I couldn't really find anything higher in CRI so went with the 80> for now. I am doing some product and product development photography but already have dedicated lights for this so the CRI number isn't that critical in that context. I'm going with 9 of 4ft twin units in the 8'x16' first fit out in a 3x3 pattern which equates to around >32,000 lumens.

I'll post my own feedback when they arrive.

Thanks everyone for the input, greatly appreciated.


----------



## HamsterJam (6 May 2021)

I recently installed two of these in my small workshop. Very happy with them.









LAP Oxbo Single 4ft LED Batten White 22W 2100lm


Order online at Screwfix.com. Metal and plastic construction. FREE next day delivery available, free collection in 5 minutes.



www.screwfix.com


----------



## Sachakins (6 May 2021)

shed9 said:


> Most UK resellers of tubes designate 5000K to 6500K as Daylight hence why most people on here use that term. We are just using the industry standards.
> 
> 
> People are referring to the Kelvin value of the tubes, i.e. 6500K, not lumens. Kelvin is the temperature of the light output whereas lumens is the intensity. Separate things. I suspect this is maybe a typo on your part so no offence meant in correcting this either way but it is relevant which is why I raise it.


Yep, typo, your total correct, thanks for letting me know, no offence at all, thanks.


----------



## mikej460 (6 May 2021)

If you use battens then I recommend you don't put a line of them down the centre as I did. I bought LED battens from Screwfix and installed 4 down the middle of my shop (garage), initially I was very pleased until I tried to do some marking out and realised shadows were a big problem. I suggest either two either side of centre or panels (which is what I will be installing in my new workshop later this year).


----------



## shed9 (6 May 2021)

mikej460 said:


> If you use battens then I recommend you don't put a line of them down the centre as I did. I bought LED battens from Screwfix and installed 4 down the middle of my shop (garage), initially I was very pleased until I tried to do some marking out and realised shadows were a big problem. I suggest either two either side of centre or panels (which is what I will be installing in my new workshop later this year).


For my own install on the first building I'm running three lines of three 4ft units so nine altogether which is probably overkill for an 8' x 16' space. I've upped the intended number over the last few days purely to avoid the issues you mention.


----------



## Terrytpot (28 Nov 2022)

Apologies for resurrecting this thread but come Monday I've got my friendly sparky round to wire up my double garage and along with a bunch of double sockets and a pair of 16amp sockets I really need to get the lighting sorted. In my previous really small single garage (we moved house in August) I had 4 led battens that were about 5' long and were lovely and bright. This time round I think 600x600panels will make more sense for avoiding any shadow issues but was wondering if there are any suggestions on how many I'll need...the garage is roughly 6m x 6m with one small window to the rear providing a little daylight and if anyone has any specific panels they can recommend I'd be grateful to hear of them.


----------



## Fitzroy (29 Nov 2022)

I just bought fittings for my workshop I tried to follow the guidance see link below. I ended up going for 4 panels (1200x300) at 4.4K lumens each so 17.6k total in a shop of 5.5x2.8m. I’ve not installed them yet so can’t comment on the specific panel performance yet. 









Estimating your workshop lighting needs


This may be of some help in estimating what fittings you need to get a well lit workshop. The degree of illumination is called illuminance, and it's measured in lux (that's lumens per sq M). Fortunately the eye can accomodate to a wide range of illuminance, as daylight provides about 100,000...




www.ukworkshop.co.uk


----------



## Sideways (29 Nov 2022)

That is a good thread to refer us to.
The one caveat I'd offer, having specified and selected lighting for an engineering factory is that the recommended levels may be a bit low.
If you do detail work like machining, 700 to 1000 lux at the machine is not unreasonable. That may be using task lights where the precision work is always done in the same place but we lit an entire bay at 500 lux because it was used for mechanical assembly and installation. The improved light was worth every penny.
For marking out, hand cutting joints, etc it is nice to have lots of light.


----------



## Inspector (29 Nov 2022)

Before I bought lights for the shop I did a lot of searching and came up with 100 foot candles per square foot for woodworking. After figuring and converting it boiled down to 1000 lumens per square meter. So I bought 16 of, 4000 lumen batons to light up my 646 square foot/60 square metre shop. It jives with this table. Illuminance - Recommended Light Level It is very bright and nice to work in, better that the aerospace plant I worked in.

Pete


----------



## Stuart Moffat (29 Nov 2022)

I built a 2 room workshop, each is 10M x 5M approx. In the room where I do woodwork I put in eight 600x600mm panels in two rows of four. From memory I think they are 4000k and 4000lumens and 30 watts. They are superb and I no longer have any individual lights for different machines. 
in the other room with outdoor machinery there are 6 panels.


----------



## Yojevol (29 Nov 2022)

Terrytpot said:


> Apologies for resurrecting this thread but come Monday I've got my friendly sparky round to wire up my double garage and along with a bunch of double sockets and a pair of 16amp sockets I really need to get the lighting sorted. In my previous really small single garage (we moved house in August) I had 4 led battens that were about 5' long and were lovely and bright. This time round I think 600x600panels will make more sense for avoiding any shadow issues but was wondering if there are any suggestions on how many I'll need...the garage is roughly 6m x 6m with one small window to the rear providing a little daylight and if anyone has any specific panels they can recommend I'd be grateful to hear of them.


My 6 x 10 w/s was lit with 8 x 5' tubes which served me well for many years but a couple of years ago they started to fail. I've now replaced half of them with 600 x 600 panels and am very pleased with the result. 
Brian


----------

